# 2x Iasca and Meca SQ show- Syracuse Customs May 31st



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Iasca link:
Sunday, May 31, 2015 Syracuse Customs DPE [SQC | IQC]

Thanks to BowDown for setting up the Iasca portion. Still working on the MECA side and will post u pa link for the event once it is finalized.

MECA link: http://mecaevents.azurewebsites.net/#details/1852


Both will be double points.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Opps.. didn't see this.:laugh:


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

BowDown said:


> Opps.. didn't see this.:laugh:


Double posts for double points?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

It's possible the Subaru may completely **** the bed by then....should be there if not.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

^ Hahaha I'm sure it will hang in there.  Will be nice to see you out there again.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BUMP. **** CANCER.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Here is the FB event created for this as well.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1387075334952364/


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> ^ Hahaha I'm sure it will hang in there.  Will be nice to see you out there again.


I'll try to remember to bring your discs.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks bud  No sweat


----------



## camse2007 (Oct 5, 2013)

I keep saying I'm gonna get out there and never do. My forte these days.

Can I just swing down to listen? I'm not registered with Iasca or Meca and have never heard a comp car before, I've just been enjoying this hobby for a lot of years.

Joe


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

camse2007 said:


> I keep saying I'm gonna get out there and never do. My forte these days.
> 
> Can I just swing down to listen? I'm not registered with Iasca or Meca and have never heard a comp car before, I've just been enjoying this hobby for a lot of years.
> 
> Joe


Hell ya man. My car along with other's I'm sure will be open for demos.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

camse2007 said:


> I keep saying I'm gonna get out there and never do. My forte these days.
> 
> Can I just swing down to listen? I'm not registered with Iasca or Meca and have never heard a comp car before, I've just been enjoying this hobby for a lot of years.
> 
> Joe


It's a nice ride from central Mass.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

will there be spl? i cant do anything else but that now


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

There will be @ the July Show. Not the May Show.


----------



## camse2007 (Oct 5, 2013)

goodstuff said:


> It's a nice ride from central Mass.


Where you at good, I'm in Western MA?>


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

i think ill just show up and demo the avenger when you are getting judged Justin. It will be just like SBN and Finals


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> i think ill just show up and demo the avenger when you are getting judged Justin. It will be just like SBN and Finals


:laugh: Very true. Well finals 2013 anyway.. Gotta say 2014 outside the SQ and SPL building where I was parked in the shame lot was pretty quiet. Minus the time trials of the stock cars.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

getting the alt installed (300a) and suspension fixed tomorrow.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Damn, that Alt is no joke!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

camse2007 said:


> I keep saying I'm gonna get out there and never do. My forte these days.
> 
> Can I just swing down to listen? I'm not registered with Iasca or Meca and have never heard a comp car before, I've just been enjoying this hobby for a lot of years.
> 
> Joe



For sure!

You'll be more than welcome to demo the car(s) we bring down too. Trying to convice the wife to make the trip as well so we'd have both my Mazda and her Toyota there for SQ competition. We'll see...


But yeah, definitely make the trip. Come out, meet the crew, demo some cars and see what it's all about. It's a fun time with lots of great people.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

my dsp in in germany...still waiting for it to return from service.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

camse2007 said:


> I keep saying I'm gonna get out there and never do. My forte these days.
> 
> Can I just swing down to listen? I'm not registered with Iasca or Meca and have never heard a comp car before, I've just been enjoying this hobby for a lot of years.
> 
> Joe


I would love to do the same thing. I think i am about 3+ hours out.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

camse2007 said:


> Where you at good, I'm in Western MA?>


Fitchburg area.


----------



## camse2007 (Oct 5, 2013)

miniSQ said:


> I would love to do the same thing. I think i am about 3+ hours out.


Likewise, if not this one, def July. How far you from Noho MA mini?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

camse2007 said:


> Likewise, if not this one, def July. How far you from Noho MA mini?


i'm less than 2 hours from there. Used to go down for concerts all the time, but its been a few years.


----------



## camse2007 (Oct 5, 2013)

miniSQ said:


> i'm less than 2 hours from there. Used to go down for concerts all the time, but its been a few years.


We should get together sometime, perhaps goodstuff too, fitchburg is like 1 hr away..I'm from the Springfield area.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

camse2007 said:


> We should get together sometime, perhaps goodstuff too, fitchburg is like 1 hr away..I'm from the Springfield area.


I used to do mini meets before I started doing Iasca. The interest was pretty lacking on the last couple I tried to set up...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Couple more weeks before the show!


----------



## camse2007 (Oct 5, 2013)

Anyone got any AE SPB 15s laying around? I could use 1 more. 

We'll see if I can make this. Supposed to close before June 12th on my house.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Got my sound back. Mids needed remounting. Couple more tweaks, keurig reinstall and she's roadworthy.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

camse2007 said:


> Anyone got any AE SPB 15s laying around? I could use 1 more.
> 
> We'll see if I can make this. Supposed to close before June 12th on my house.



Congrats!

We're closing the end of this month as well.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I am guessing the guys are pretty busy getting ready for the show? I have emailed Steve and messaged them from the website about buying an AMAS-2 and have not heard a word back from them in over a week. I wish i could motivate to drive out there one day.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Watch "Rakim - It's Been A Long Time [DJ Premier - Original Version]" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/88BPk903jUQ


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Watch "Dj Premier - Classic(feat. Rakim, Nas & Krs One)" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/mnl7Q_IBXbw


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

miniSQ said:


> I am guessing the guys are pretty busy getting ready for the show? I have emailed Steve and messaged them from the website about buying an AMAS-2 and have not heard a word back from them in over a week. I wish i could motivate to drive out there one day.


I would recommend either shooting Steve a message on FB or call him directly at Syracuse Customs. (315) 699-0000



I know they've been uber busy at the shop with work. (It's not show related)


----------



## camse2007 (Oct 5, 2013)

captainobvious said:


> Congrats!
> 
> We're closing the end of this month as well.


Thanks sir. Same to you. This is for selling our house so very bitter sweet. It'll be pay off debt time and contemplate building a new one. I happen to live with my inlaws which is taking years off my life, LOL.


----------



## camse2007 (Oct 5, 2013)

miniSQ said:


> I am guessing the guys are pretty busy getting ready for the show? I have emailed Steve and messaged them from the website about buying an AMAS-2 and have not heard a word back from them in over a week. I wish i could motivate to drive out there one day.


I also have a few PM's to Steve. Like CO said, must be crazy busy. Will you be showing up? 

I took Monday off so it's all setup for me to go...we'll see.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Should be a decent turnout. This show is SQ only and should be a good, chill time to meet people, chat it up, get some great demo time in on some excellent cars, etc.
Brian (judging MECA) and Justin (judging IASCA) will both be able to give some very valuable feedback on vehicles as well. 
I'm looking forward to it !


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ive been trying my hardest to get my car running properly to make such a lengthy drive, but im not sure if its possible. definetly the july one though!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bump.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

This Sunday.


----------



## camse2007 (Oct 5, 2013)

Im in for the July gig. Just dont have the time (I say this everytime)..ungh!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

A huge thanks again to Steve Krell and Syracuse Customs for hosting the event today. The weather was rainy but it didn;t put a damper on the competition. We had a decent turnout and I had a great time catching up with many of you guys again.

A big, big thanks again to Justin and Brian for judging SQ for Iasca and Meca. I'm looking forward to the next Syracuse show which will be July 19th. Please come on out to hang out, compete if you wish, get some demos in some great cars, meet some great people and of course- support a great charitable cause.


Here is a link to a quick slideshow of some pics from this show.


Syracuse Soundoff I 5-31-2015 Slideshow by soesnake | Photobucket





.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone attending this weekend? I will be in Syracuse and I would definitely like to stop by and finallly be able to check out some sq setups.


----------

